# Any Tuna reports from the rigs?



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Has anyone been fishing the rigs lately and had luck with Tuna? Thinking about a trip next week if the weather holds.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I've only heard a couple reports and they weren't outstanding, but there were some tuna at marlin and beer can last week.


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

We were coming back from texas and fished Nakika friday afternoon and it was dead. Headed to deep water nautilus and on the way found a small open water bite with yft and caught one around 40#. Lost the school and headed to DWN and could have sank the boat with bft but couldnt get to the yft without the cudas or sharks cutting us or the fish off. Headed to horn and fish were busting the surface but the cudas and sharks were bad again. Fish were there down deep around 300-400 but couldnt get them up or baits to them without toothy critters killing us.


----------



## jplvr (Mar 7, 2011)

fishsticker said:


> We were coming back from texas and fished Nakika friday afternoon and it was dead. Headed to deep water nautilus and on the way found a small open water bite with yft and caught one around 40#. Lost the school and headed to DWN and could have sank the boat with bft but couldnt get to the yft without the cudas or sharks cutting us or the fish off. Headed to horn and fish were busting the surface but the cudas and sharks were bad again. Fish were there down deep around 300-400 but couldnt get them up or baits to them without toothy critters killing us.


 If anyone is wondering, you can only find barracuda from Galveston, TX to Nakika, and Horn had its fair share as well.


----------

